# New team



## WalterSC (Mar 11, 2007)

Well folks after much thought and discussion , Niki and I have decieded to start up Team Squeel Appeal for real. We got our first Sponsor this morning for a cook off in May the Hammin & Jammin BBQ Cookoff in North Augusta SC , on the 4th & 5th.

Its going to be Ribs and Butts , we are not jumping into the anything but at first. 6 butts and 3 slabs of ribs that are furnished on site.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 12, 2007)

This is how it starts. You'll have a great time, but the next thing you know your scheduling all your vacation around comps. There are worse addictions.  

Rooster


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 12, 2007)

Good deal Walter!  You gonna compete at SOTB???


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good deal Walter!  You gonna compete at SOTB???



Probably next year will do small comps near me to start , then branch out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Good luck!!!



Thanks Cappy , it was a suprise when our sponsor just walked up to the front door rang the door bell came in and said he would sponsor us for 2 contests near us . Then we shall see were we stand.  I will take what I can get.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> In the immortal words of Jack Brickhouse (you have to be an old Cubs fan to know who he is), *Hey! Hey!*
> [smilie=a_bravo.gif]   [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]
> 
> Good luck!  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]



I know who Jack Brickhouse is for sure, and thanks for the warm welcome bout time I got off my ass and did this!!!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 12, 2007)

Good Luck...See what happens Cappy you win SOTB and you start to lose team members...I guess it's what happens in all the sports ....


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Good Luck...See what happens Cappy you win SOTB and you start to lose team members...I guess it's what happens in all the sports ....



No offense but that was a team effort that time , and I have been planning a move like this for some time , just been taking my time getting ready.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2007)

Walter has hated me for years.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter has hated me for years.




LOL it was you that gave me the push I need to do this after all , I was satisfied with just judging.SOTB just showed me I still got what it takews after 10 years of not doing it.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 12, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I ment Walter..a geat team was put together and won...now it's time for the dynasty to end..and a new one to start..


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree  100 percent me I like starting new and everyone is welcome at our set up at anytime. It might be small for now but it will grow. I just wanna have fun .


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck Walter & crew


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 12, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Good luck Walter & crew



Thanks first test cook together is this Saturday , since we will be doing Boston Butts , I will by 2 in a few days. I have all the rub I need and some sauce. I am going to take them from start to finish on how do do one my way with the WSM`s.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 13, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walter is Wolfe Rub gonna be your teams rub of choice?


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 13, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum well I could do that but I am gonna taech em how to make thier own , but I willet em try it and I got some of JT`s as well!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 8, 2007)

bige1 said:
			
		

> congrats and good luck walter ,.think you might come to kings mtn this year?   Big"E"



 Big E, might could happen what are the dates on that again. or might ya have a link to a web site???


----------

